# Monster landed on the Florida Middle Grounds



## Harbison

Monster landed on the Florida Middle Grounds

Friday, 3 P.M. under very cloudy conditions the Florida Fisherman says good-by to Madeira Beach. Our destination, the Florida Middle Grounds, home of the monsters.This is a very special occasion for us. We welcomed back Mister Larry Miller, and the 'Jersey Boys,' Mister Kile Stevens, & Mister Brandon Caldwell. Larry has been a regular on the Florida for years; he has been away. It was a real honor to welcome him back. That big chocolate cake sure was a surprise; good too! Kile & Brandon are from the Garden state. Kile heads back to NJ on Monday. Brandon now lives in Riverview. They were with us last Fall. It was an honor to welcome these gentlemen back. Sure hope one and all does well. 
On the long way out, Dave, a Florida Fisherman regular, tried trolling with the new 'CUDA KILLA' lure. Dave wanted so badly to catch a barracuda. Not this time around. Dave will try again. Actually we have not seen a cuda this year. 
1 A.M., time to challenge the monsters of the Florida Middle Grounds. As we began our assault, solid white caps welcomed us. Thank goodness for that big old 72' cat; it was appreciated. We need some quick energy, Chef Tammy to the rescue. The Florida Middle Grounds, great sportsmen/women, hot off the grill ham & cheese sandwiches, who could possibly ask for anything more. Well! How about some fish. We want a challenge. Mangrove snapper begin to hit the deck. Not fast, but steady. Mister Phil Salvia landed a beautiful yellow tail snapper. We do not see too many of them. Then, out of nowhere, we hear a loud scream, the sounds of excitement, of disbelief. Mister Josh Crawfis is fishing for mango snapper. Josh is using forty pound test equipment and a hole Spanish sardine. What is going on? This is much more than a mangrove snapper. The monster leads Josh from the middle of the port side to the middle of the starboard side of the Florida Fisherman. Is it a goliath grouper? Or maybe a huge shark? Josh is in the fight of his life. It's nip & tuck as to who will win. Is josh down for the count? Is the monster ready to surrender? Not yet! The fight goes on. Then we see color, it's a monster cubera snapper. Is the battle over? Not quite! Josh & the monster are both finished. Hold on! here comes our first mate, Will, with a long, strong, gaff. Get him Will! Will sinks the gaff deep into the monster. With the strength of the mighty Hulk, Will lifts the huge snapper over the rail. Job well done! Congratulations to Josh, Will, and this fighting machine. Monster landed on the Florida Middle Grounds. Gosh! Look at the teeth on that over-grown mangrove snapper. Well! back to the business at hand, catching mango snapper. The bite was slower than what we had preferred. Never-the-less, many of the little bait stealers were caught. 
As the sun makes it's appearance in the Eastern sky, the slow, but steady, mangrove snapper bite continues. Our first mate, Will, loves to show off our snapper. Mister Tony Baker, Ritchie, and Brandon, just to name a few, did well on these little critters. 
Breakfast time, Tammy time! How about bacon, eggs, and the best banana pancakes on the planet? Surely! We must be in heaven. 
Mister Dustin Bales, and Ray, specialized in red grouper. Even our Captain, Captain Mark Hubbard, is ever so proud of the red grouper we are catching. Joe, one of our professional mates, never misses an opportunity to show off these red beauties. 
Lunch time. Wow! Beer batter dipped fish. We are absolutely stuffed. Thanks Tammy!
In addition to many snapper, the 'Jersey boys' also caught porgies, B liners, and even an amber jack. These guys can fish!
Not to be outdone, gag grouper were also hitting the deck. Many were caught. Mister Bob Hummell did very well. The gags were immediately vented and sent home. See you next month. 
Dinner time: I'll take ranch dressing on my salad. And then the show stopper, the most tender beef stroganoff imaginable. I'll take seconds! 
And now let's talk about 'Red beauties.' Let's talk about the American red snapper. We did well on ARS last week. However, only a few were actually landed Saturday. Late in the evening Mister Michael Bowden landed a real prize. Talk about excitement! This young man was absolutely speechless. He just landed the 'prize' of his young life. What a beauty. Job well done! 
As the sun sinks into the Western horizon, snapper are still being caught. We are a very long way from home, from Madeira Beach. Time to go. Our fine catch is well iced for the long ride. A big piece of chocolate cake, a nice cold drink, and it's bunks here we come. 
What an adventure! New friends, great food, and two boxes full of fish. is next Friday here yet? I can't wait! Next weekend, time for another, 'monster landed on the Florida Middle Grounds.'
Bob Harbison Native Florida Sportsman
Active member Florida Outdoor Writers Association

Cloudy conditions, as seen from the cabin of the Floridea Fisherman:








Welcome back Larry:








Larry & Kile enjoy cake while Joe gives seminar:








Dave is going to try the 'CUDA KILLA':








Dave and his mackerel:









Tammy's hot off the grill ham & cheese:








Mister Phil Salvia & his early morning yellow tail snapper:








Mister Josh Crawfis & a real monster cubera snapper:









Josh, Will, Joe:








The teeth of a monster:








The sun comes up over the Florida Middle Grounds:









Mangrove snapper:

Will








Ritchie (R), Joe








Brandon








Breakfast time:









Red Grouper:
Mister Dustin Bales:


































Captain Mark Hubbard is very proud of our red grouper:








Joe loves to show our red grouper:








Ray loves to catch them:









Lunch time:








Mister Kile Stevens, Mister Brandon Caldwell

















Gag grouper:
Mister Bob Hummell (R), & Joe








Dinner Time:








Mister Michael Bowden








Sun set over the Florida Middle Grounds:








All fish boxes are well iced for the long ride home:








Nice catch:








Captain Mark Hubbard weighs in cubera snapper @ 74.3 pounds:









​


----------



## penn 10/0

Looks like an awesome trip. Good job on all the fish.


----------



## Harbison

Thank you sir!


----------



## Tyee Dave

That snapper is a freakin' pig! BTW how do you find the time to take all the pictures while all the catching is going on? :thumbup1:


----------



## Harbison

Personally, I love taking pictures & reporting to fellow sportsmen/women even more than I enjoy fishing. Last Wednesday we hit the ARS pretty good. As soon as I caught my two day limit of 4, I quit fishing and did nothing but take still, video, and interview fishermen. Last Saturday, ARS were hit and miss. I never wet a line. I not only post, but send pictures directly to whomever wants them. Sir, you could not imagine how many people want them. Bob


----------



## marmidor

What a slob!!!! Well done capt!!!


----------



## PompChaser315

Dang! Nice fish!!


----------



## Jason

Beautiful pics!!!!


----------



## stevesmi

nice report. feel sorry for the dude who has to fillet all those fish on the dock


----------



## Harbison

So glad you like my pictures & report. You are why I do it!

The life of a mate on the Florida Fisherman:


We had two mates on the boat. They work like mad. I arrived at Hubbard's around one P.M., Will & Joe had already been working for several hours. Just loading the ice is a real job. The ice house is across the street from the Marina. They shovel the ice, hundreds upon hundreds of pounds, into big barrels & then push two barrels at a time over to the boat & unload into the Florida's huge fish boxes. They service the diesels, generators, & AC systems, etc. Then, once we reach the Grounds, their real work begins. Constantly, for like 18 hours, they are gaffing fish, dealing with tangles, and stringing our catch. Several times during the day, and just before we leave for home, they will take the fish out of the boxes, and layer them with ice. As a rule, we leave for home around 8 P.M. The Florida Fisherman will be leaving the dock for a 1/2 day trip as soon as we get in. It must be ready to go. The mates thoroughly scrub down every inch of the boat, about a two hour job. Then, when we reach the dock, they distribute several thousand pounds of fish, and fillet for whomever wants their catch cleaned. It's a job for the young, strong, and really dedicated. Our mates are very
good. They, along with Tammy, really make our trip. Bob


----------



## stevesmi

^^^ jeez its a lot of work all around. i've never been deep sea fishing before simply because i have really bad motion sickness and when i go out on boats i throw up the whole time.. been inshore fishing since i was 5... so one of these days I will give it a shot with some dramamine and being well hydrated..

one question is how do you know who caught what after you fillet etc? do you mark the fish?


----------



## FLbeachbum

As usual great report. Keep em coming.


----------



## Harbison

First of all: That big old catamaran, Florida Fisherman, even in rough water, provides a great platform from which to fish. If I think it is going to be rough, I start taking sea sick pills early Friday morning. This gets them in your system. It works! Afterwards, I take them as directed. Plenty of water is absolutely essential. 
FISH: We each have a designated fishing spot. Mine is always # 23. The smaller fish we catch are put on stringers & tied down to our numbered spot in the fish boxes, the same as our fishing spot. Larger fish are marked with a numbered string. This system works very well. The mates take charge of our fish. Our only responsibility is to catch them. When we arrive back at the Marina, our stringer number is called & we receive our fish. The mates clean fish on a first come first serve basis. Each fish is either on our stringers or individually marked. We hold on to our fish until cleaning time. When cleaned our fish are given to us in a plastic bag. 
Hope this helps. Any more questions please do not hesitate to ask. Bob
The mates are experts at cleaning fish.









See the numbers on the fish box.


----------



## RabbitHunter

*Great day*

CAPT,

Thanks for the pictures..I'm currently deployed, every now and then I get a chance to get online and get my mind right..your pictures always seem to make things good in a bad time! That MAN-GROVE SNAPPER is a beast... I bet he hit hard! I wish I could be out there with you guys...I fish out on the ledge off Jacksonville FL, and we have some really nice fish down that way too, but I haven't ever seen a MAN-GROVE Snapper Like that... NOTICE I CALL HIM A MAN! The one thing I like about all this is you are proving the so called fish scientist wrong about the Snapper population! And just think, all that ocean and they can honestly say we are cathing all the fish...WOW.. they must dont know that there are spots out there that we don't know jack about!


----------



## Mudigger

stevesmi said:


> ^^^ jeez its a lot of work all around. i've never been deep sea fishing before simply because i have really bad motion sickness and when i go out on boats i throw up the whole time.. been inshore fishing since i was 5... so one of these days I will give it a shot with some dramamine and being well hydrated..
> 
> one question is how do you know who caught what after you fillet etc? do you mark the fish?


Try scopolamine gel. Your physician will have to order it and a compounding pharmacist will have to make it. Better than Dramamine and not as sedating. Still gives you a dry mouth, though.


----------



## Mudigger

Beautiful catch, captian!


----------



## Captdroot

Bob H. 

That reminds of a day in '78, when Carlton stole my jackpot. His cubera was 55lb, mine was 53. Several other nice fish were caught that night on the Elbow. 

Once, I saw a fella bring one in that weighed 96lbs over at Hubbards! I know another fella who also caught one 95lb and that was out of St Augustine, in around 135'. Another damn good fisherman.

Take care young man! Bout time to get your huntin thing goin.


----------



## Harbison

I remember Carlton very well. Do you remember George? Mark told me that they are both gone now. 
So glad you guys like my reports. I am having a blast doing them. 

I am having a hard time posting my entire report on this forum. I keep getting a note that my post is too long. I just gutted my report from 8/3. I do not like doing that. This is the only forum that restricts the length of a post. Any idea why? Bob


----------



## Captdroot

Nope, ask an administrator.
Perhaps too, many photos, taking up bites on the internet, main frame, or what ever. I am not an internet junkie, gamer, internet surfer, gambler, etc.

Guess I still just enjoy keeping up with the water front. Still a little fisherman/seaman left in there!


----------



## Harbison

What I can't understand is why only on this forum. I have been doing this stuff for many years. Never had a single problem on even much smaller forums???


----------



## leeroy87

It may be that this forum is pretty sizable and the administrators are trying to keep the resources low to make their host happy. Web hosting is extremely expensive for a sizable website and the bandwidth charges alone will make your head spin if its a really big site. Advertising on here is minimal as well so im sure the admin's mostly break even on here after expenses. One thing to remember though is that this is a free site, and we can all be lucky for that. 

Sorry you had to shorten your posts, but i still enjoyed them very much!


----------



## Harbison

Glad you liked my thread. Wish you could have read the entire post. This is a good, big, forum. I do not understand why it is more restrictive than even much smaller forums. Bob


----------



## submariner

When you pay the bills, you get to make the rules, simply.


----------



## Harbison

Simply! this is the only forum with such restrictions. WHY???


----------

